# 524 38040 Need Speed Control Link Photos/Info



## Kato (Feb 11, 2013)

Forgot to take photos of the speed control before I removed it, bought a new one but can't tell which hole the link was in. I tried a while back to find pictures of it but had no luck, there were several different controls with the photos showing the link in both holes so it didn't help. I tried using a jewelers loupe (and my wife's glasses) to look for wear in the holes but both holes look like they have wear. The serial # is 4001204. In Toro's diagrams it shows as part # 34664. If a photo would help let me know...


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Have you checked youtube? Typing in toro 524 brings up pages of videos.


----------

